# My boys are wee pad trained...but-we have issues...



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

In all actuality Brinkley is 99.9% trained...with only a stray poo here and there when he walks off the pad.







Neyland is about 5% trained!








No really, he is almost perfect too, we just have a few small issues.
The main one being that he is now (didn't used to be....) a leg lifter.







He doesn't lift to mark, he lifts I think to keep from getting wet.







But, with that being said, he has started a really bad habit of not getting COMPLETELY in the box when he pees.







He almost always puts his front legs into the box and then lifts his right leg slightly. At first it was just annoying b/c he would usually MAKE the box, but on the very edge, so it was always running under the pad! Ugh! But now he has started being even lazier and will often time only step in far enough to get his stream to the OUTSIDE of the box, so he wets the carpet in front.







Occasionally, if the pad is not quite suitable for him (it must be new or nearly new...) I have caught him not EVEN stepping into the box. THEN he gets scolded when I catch him...








For the time being, the boxes are surrounded by something on three sides, so there is only one place to enter...and I have a wee pad UNDER the box as well to catch when he doesn't make it. This has only made it worse for him NOT to get into the box!














Hard to scold him b/c he IS on the wee pad...

HELP!!!!!!!!








Any other suggestions?


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Oooh that's a hard one... one of the downsides of indoor potty training with a boy dog!







Maybe either a bigger box or one with higher walls so he can't possible get only partially in the box?

Like one of these that you can take off the tops section & remove bedding too of course







and replace with potty pads... little guy has to so Rockettes kicks to aim over those walls!!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

that does stink haha neyland sounds like a character! but I agree with baileys mom - maybe a box with a higher lip might encourage him to step all the way in. jett's a leg lifter also and right now we just have one of those pee pad holders from petegde with the small lip and he pees on the verrrry side of it so that all of the pee goes on the holder, but luckily its still inside of it onto the pad. I hope he doesnt start neylands habit! I def. wont let him read this thread







Good luck!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Oooh that's a hard one... one of the downsides of indoor potty training with a boy dog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have considered an enclosed cat litter pan...I thought maybe that would work...I have to check them out and see how high the opening hole is...or he will do the same thing at the door of that. Another draw back to the litter pan is that they are not very big for circling etc.
These are good suggestions though...I will keep contemplating.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I have heard that putting a target like a coffee can on the pad will help them pee where they should. Couldn't hurt to try...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I have heard that putting a target like a coffee can on the pad will help them pee where they should. Couldn't hurt to try...[/B]



I had heard that too for those who are peeing like boys on vertical surfaces...I even considered it, but his isn't like that...he is just too lazy to get all the way in the box...and would hate to get his beautiful feet or leg wet when he goes.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a similar problem with Toby. He is pad trained and outside trained. The problem is Daisy's pad is located in the bathroom and she only uses the pads unless we're outside, then she'll go out there, but her pad is in the space between the toilet and the standup shower. Toby will go to pee on her pad and he lifts his little leg too high and ends up peeing on the outside edge of the shower!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Maybe he doesn't like the idea of the box. My first Malt Rosebud had her pads in a tray with sides that were about 3 inches high but when I got Kallie she didn't like that at all and would not get in there. So, now I have the pads on a lineoleum floor in the laundry room. Catcher started lifting his leg but he doesn't mark so the pee just goes on the pad. It sounds like your potty area is on top of carpet? If so, is there a way you can put something like tile board under the pads and not use a box situation for him but just have the pads on the floor? 

From what I've heard from JMM it migh be better when he is in the wrong place to just put him where he is supposed to go and then praise him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I got one of those thick plastic mats for your computer chair to go on and put it down, then the pee pad on it (3 sides are x-pen, one open side with the mat). If they miss a foot, no big deal. 

My Soda Pop is funny...he'll do verticals outdoors, but still squats on the pee pad. My Mikey did a similar leg life thing on the pee pad (not really a marking lift, just moving a leg out of the way) and he'd miss the edge all of the time so the mat was great.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I was also going to suggest eliminating the box and putting something on the carpet that the pad could be placed directly on. I was thinking of a plastic matt of some sort. JMM's idea for a matt is great. I know places like home depot will also sell small rolls of linoleum from time to time that are very inexpensive. You could even make something yourself with some wood and peel and stick vinyl floor tiles. Just a thought!


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I would think perhaps a large oversize crate (you can find them second hand from Lab owners when their puppies outgrow them) might help. Also, Pep Boys sells a plastic oil drip pan for around $10 dollars. It is large though, around 36 x 24 that has a raised edge to catch the oil. I wonder if you could place the tray there?


Could it be that his paws were getting wet even on the grid? What I ended up doing was using grid material and gluing it with superglue making legs on the grid to raise it some more. Even the pads did not seem to be absorbent enough for Lucky's large amount of urine and was sometimes getting his paws wet. Now that the grid is higher, I can get away with using newspaper! My way of recycling! Lucky seems to squat on the grids again, although does sometimes lift his leg outside on the grass. 

And I know what you mean about being hard to scold them when you know they tried to go in the right location! 

Hang in there!












Good luck! 





[ 





Any other suggestions?







[/size][/font]
[/QUOTE]


----------

